# New to forum Haunting for 4 years



## Lord Darthmare (Nov 9, 2009)

Good Evening, I hail from Maryland and have been trying to find a hobby that I seem to fit in and wouldn't you know it here it is "Halloween" the joy of putting fear in the hearts of friends and love ones is very touching. as for my haunt i've built just static props in the past such as Zombies, tourtured souls, and ghost . I'm hope to start moving up in my scares for next year by trying new ideas i have.Well ill be seeing you thanks


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you'll have to problem finding new ideas here along with plenty of people to help you make those ideas come to life.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Lord Darthmare!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to this place where are we again??


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. This place is the best!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome from one Marylander to another!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum - we are glad you are here!


----------



## simple (Oct 26, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot, another Marylander. Welcome to the forum, LD.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------

